# Making my first fursuit! Not sure which of my OC's to do...



## RosetheCrux (Apr 24, 2016)

So I've already ruled out my fursona because I'm planning to commission her

Now I'm trying to decide which of my backup fursonas would be good to do. Mostly just by which would be easier. I'll be doing partials since I'm 15 and still growing! So here's both of them:


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 24, 2016)

What type of animal is sprinkles?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 24, 2016)

Since it's your first suit,I'd suggest making Sprinkles.
It'll be a little easier then a Sergal.


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 24, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> What type of animal is sprinkles?


Well she was originally supposed to be a manx cat but then I made her ears bigger and gave her a big poof for a tail lol 

she could be an original species >.>


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 24, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Since it's your first suit,I'd suggest making Sprinkles.
> It'll be a little easier then a Sergal.



Okay that was my initial thought but I second guess myself so much I need outside opinions lol


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 24, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> Okay that was my initial thought but I second guess myself so much I need outside opinions lol



It's cool,that's why you asked for opinions nothing wrong in that.
Sprinkles will give you a chance to practice on new things too.


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 24, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> It's cool,that's why you asked for opinions nothing wrong in that.
> Sprinkles will give you a chance to practice on new things too.



That's true! AND She gives me an excuse to buy this


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 24, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> That's true! AND She gives me an excuse to buy this



Oh my gosh yes,that's adorable.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 25, 2016)

I sprinkles is adorable dude, like I'm a sucker for food named anything yo
Also there's quite a few good resources for cat faces tbh


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2016)

Aw, Sprinkles is cute!

I can't wait to get started on fur-suit making as well, though I think I'll do Simo the Skunk later, and do something more basic to practice, in case it turns out funny. I figure one must get better with practice, as in many things.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 25, 2016)

Aww, they're both adorable! I hope I get to see your finished fursuit


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> Aw, Sprinkles is cute!
> 
> I can't wait to get started on fur-suit making as well, though I think I'll do Simo the Skunk later, and do something more basic to practice, in case it turns out funny. I figure one must get better with practice, as in many things.


hehe Thank you!

That is very true! I'm just lucky I know someone who's really good at making fursuits (and she only lives like 5 minutes away lol) So she's offered to help me out


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 25, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> Aww, they're both adorable! I hope I get to see your finished fursuit


Thanks <3 I'll probably make a thread when I finish the head, just so I can get critiques and know how to make it even better next time :3


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 26, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> Thanks <3 I'll probably make a thread when I finish the head, just so I can get critiques and know how to make it even better next time :3


Awesome. I bet it'll look amazing!


----------

